# Tank Lid Holder



## JohnT (Nov 12, 2014)

Just wondering, Has anybody ever come across something that will hold the lid of a VCSS tank in place while you pump it up?


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 12, 2014)

A wife?


----------



## JohnT (Nov 12, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> A wife?


 
That is what I am currently using, but I was hoping that there would be a better solution. One that works better and complains less!!!


----------



## tanddc (Nov 12, 2014)

JohnT said:


> That is what I am currently using, but I was hoping that there would be a better solution. One that works better and complains less!!!



And one that doesn't see the comment above


----------



## richmke (Nov 12, 2014)

JohnT said:


> One that works better and complains less!!!



A wife after she has had a few glasses of wine?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 12, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Just wondering, Has anybody ever come across something that will hold the lid of a VCSS tank in place while you pump it up?



I am totally confused, you lay the lid on the wine and pump it up. Why would you need to hold it up?


----------



## grapeman (Nov 12, 2014)

I was wondering the same thing when I read it. I hang the lid loosely above where it will fill to to keep the flies out and pump the wine in until where I want to fill to. I then lower the lid and let it float on top of the wine and pump the seal up. The last one I just did had developed a loose connection to the tube to pump it up. It took a while to get it tight to hold air. No wife needed.


----------



## Julie (Nov 12, 2014)

OMG, I am soooo happy that there are no wives on this site reading this! .


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 12, 2014)

If I want to cover it while filling I lay the lid across part of the top and inflate the tube. Then I slide the lid across the top and the tube prevents the lid from falling in but also keep flies out and excess oxygen.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 13, 2014)

Great tip Dan.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 13, 2014)

Dan/Grapeman, 

When I first started using tanks, the advice I was given was to only use the air locks that came with the tanks (the ones that use a marble to block air flow) during fermentation. I was told that they do not form a tight enough seal for extended aging of wine. This made sense to me.

Instead, I have been using a standard gooseneck fermentation trap with a #10.5 stopper (which fits nicely in the lid). 

The problem here is that the #10.5 stopper inserts a just bit lower into the lid (the raised "dimple" in the lid meant to accommodate the marble-trap is not raised high enough for a #10.5 stopper). As a result, if I float the lid, wine will fill my trap. I have tried using a #11 stopper, but they are too big and simply do not fit.

So, to solve this, I have been raising the lid up ever-so slightly. I know what you might be thinking .. "Head space is evil", but my thinking is that the amount of air exposure must be less than a leaky marble trap and (at least) any air coming into the tank will first pass through the k-meta solution in the gooseneck trap. Also, oxidation has never been a problem in all of the years I have been doing this. 

This has become an automatic thing that I do and I have not put a further thought into it in all this time! Now you got me definitely second guessing myself (which I find to be a good thing).

So let me ask.. What type of trap do you guys use? Do you use the "marble trap" or is there another setup you guys go with? Have to admit that being able to float the lid would make things much easier!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 13, 2014)

I probably have at least 70 tanks and only use the marble trap. Rich, tip #2; when you have less than half a tank it can be a bear reaching down there to put the lid in place. Again inflate the inner tube and set on top of tank. Now release the air and the lid will slowly fall into the tank, onto your wine without splashing any wine onto the lid (90% of the time).


----------



## JohnT (Nov 13, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> I probably have at least 70 tanks and only use the marble trap. Rich, tip #2; when you have less than half a tank it can be a bear reaching down there to put the lid in place. Again inflate the inner tube and set on top of tank. Now release the air and the lid will slowly fall into the tank, onto your wine without splashing any wine onto the lid (90% of the time).


 

What size tanks? Are they big enough where the little bit of air is not a concern? Any 200 liter tanks?


----------



## Kraffty (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm sure you've thought of this, or maybe it just wouldn't work but can't you slice off a bit of the tapered end of the stopper so it doesn't protrude so much?
Mike


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 13, 2014)

John they are from 200 to 4000L with the majority being about 2000L. If you're going to do that, I would at least layer it first with Nitrogen or Argon.

On the other hand if it's just Welches then who cares if it's a bit oxidized.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks for the advice Dan. Let me see what I can do. Perhaps I could convert the marble traps to accept a gooseneck instead?


----------



## grapeman (Nov 13, 2014)

regular marble traps here also.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 14, 2014)

Guys, 

I am beginning to think that my fear of them has been irrational. 

Do you age your wine for extended periods of time using those marble traps? Perhaps 18 months? Not knowing much about that particular trap and not having any experience with them makes me cautious. 

When it comes to these traps, is there any advice you guys can offer as far as their maintenance and general use? I kept all of the traps that came with my lids and can very easily reinstall them. 



Also, for years now I have been searching for fittings for my 500 liter Marchisio tanks that will allow for the attachment of a hose to the bottom spigot. Do you fellows know where I might get something like that?


----------



## grapeman (Nov 14, 2014)

John take a picture of the spigot/valve for us so we can try to send you to a source. I could look it up, but they may have changed over time so a picture of yours would be great.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 17, 2014)

grapeman said:


> John take a picture of the spigot/valve for us so we can try to send you to a source. I could look it up, but they may have changed over time so a picture of yours would be great.


 

Here is a front and side view. I included a tape measure for size reference.....


----------



## grapeman (Nov 17, 2014)

John call Gino Pinto. That looks like Part SSS1 that screw into a 1 inch fitting on the tank. Check with him or better yet he may be close to you in New Jersey. I bet he could tell you what kind of hose fitting would fit that thing. If you had a Tri-clamp there would be nothing to getting the proper parts/hoses. If you want - go to his site- www.ginopinto.com and download the commercial catalog. PM me and I can give you a key to open it.


----------

